# Another Leu and a WFB!



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

I have another leu and also a white faced blonde to add to the collection! 



















And here's a little update on the last two.


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

wow, nice!

The Leucs look lovely, as do the others, but there's something striking about big black eyes on white


----------



## paulajo (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm very, very jealous! 

Are you sure you dont need a babysitter one day? :whistling2:

All the best Paula


----------



## Jaina_Organasolo (Jan 7, 2012)

Wow...:flrt:


----------



## azza23 (May 4, 2011)

That leucy is amazing:flrt:


----------



## PresqueVu (Jul 27, 2008)

Gorgeous :notworthy:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Stunning Marie  Any updates on the slow loris? x


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Congratulations again - my word, you're just throwing these leus out nowadays! :lol2:

The older babies are looking wonderful! :flrt:


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Lol! These leus are as common as muck these days! :lol2:
I have started a waiting list for anyone who is interested, PM me for details. :2thumb:

Conker is doing great thanks Brittone, she's absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Ameliaxx (Apr 9, 2010)

wow really beautiful, one day i would love to own a glider maybe when ive moved out and got a house of mine


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

A little update on Pixi's twins (the leu and WFB)


----------



## Ameliaxx (Apr 9, 2010)

really stunning both of them


----------



## Miss Lily (Oct 3, 2008)

:flrt::flrt::flrt: Way too much cuteness! I have always wanted a Leu glider! I said I would never have any more gliders, but those pics just make me want more! :mf_dribble:


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

I am taking names for a waiting list


----------



## aliburke (Jun 20, 2011)

Can I ask a dopey question..... What exactly is a leu? Is it like an albino but without the red eyes?

That are absolutely beautiful, both types. I've taken a big interest in suggies since I've been on this forum, I had never heard of them before that.


----------



## azza23 (May 4, 2011)

aliburke said:


> Can I ask a dopey question..... What exactly is a leu? Is it like an albino but without the red eyes?
> 
> That are absolutely beautiful, both types. I've taken a big interest in suggies since I've been on this forum, I had never heard of them before that.


leusistic


----------



## aliburke (Jun 20, 2011)

azza23 said:


> leusistic


Still don't get it :blush:


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Albinos lack a pigment called melanin, leucistics lack all pigmentation so are basically white :2thumb:. The yellowy bits you can see are caused by mum and dad's scent glands.


----------



## aliburke (Jun 20, 2011)

glidergirl said:


> Albinos lack a pigment called melanin, leucistics lack all pigmentation so are basically white :2thumb:. The yellowy bits you can see are caused by mum and dad's scent glands.


Ahhhh, right, thanks for that explanation. Well, they are all gorgeous! Love them!


----------



## azza23 (May 4, 2011)

aliburke said:


> Still don't get it :blush:


similar to albino's but albino's only lack only melnin, leucys lack melanin and melanocyte so everything, leucys are completly white albino's are pink and yellow :2thumb:


glidergirls quicker than me haha


----------



## nataliehumeniuk (Sep 8, 2011)

*gliders*

hi there, ive been forwarded to Glidergirl for more info on gliders. I have 3 that was given to us. 1 male and 2 girls. We think they may have babies in their pouch and not 100 percent. also we have been told there are lots of diff types too. i have a few piccys if u can tell me plz?x


----------



## Rhianna.J (Nov 5, 2011)

nataliehumeniuk said:


> hi there, ive been forwarded to Glidergirl for more info on gliders. I have 3 that was given to us. 1 male and 2 girls. We think they may have babies in their pouch and not 100 percent. also we have been told there are lots of diff types too. i have a few piccys if u can tell me plz?x


There are only one type of sugar glider. Petaurus breviceps. If you mean there are loads of different colours, in the UK, there are only the standard greys. Glidergirl is the only person in the UK with colour morphs. If you are from the USA, or another country, then you may have a colour morph, but we will be able to tell you what with pictures  

Babies are fairly easy to spot. If she has a joey in the pouch, there will be a large bump on her belly just near her back legs. They look about the size of a Malteser, or a grape. One lopsided bump means one joey, 2 large bumps means 2. 

Yeah we would love to see some pictures of your suggies! 

If you check out the forum in my signature, that is Glidergirls forum, where she is a much more frequent member. You will also find alot of UK glider keepers who will be more then happy to help you with any suggie related questions to get you started.


----------



## nataliehumeniuk (Sep 8, 2011)

*gliders*

aww thanks, there are 2 bumps on both females. im still trying to figure this forum out. ill try and attach piccys - cant figure it out ggrr!


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi Natalie, I have approved your account on SGF so you can post .


----------

